# Mondrian (inspired)



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*First attempt*

I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.










As you can see his compositions use a white (and sometimes gray) background; red, yellow and blue and a strong black divider. I use Sycamore (white), Ebony (black), Padauk (red), Pau Amarello (yellow) and the only problem one is blue. The closest naturally occuring is Purpleheart.

I decided to take on an easy one first










and here's the result










Well a few days on and the pattern has made it into its box



















The box is Sonokeling Rosewood with an Indian Rosewood liner (didn't have any Sonokeling left and had to raid the scraps box).

This also shows a variation on my basic mitred box construction where a liner in the main body of the box is used to locate the lid.

Martyn


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


Personally, I like what you are doing without the use of dye. I think that letting the various hues of the different species of wood makes these pieces unique, challenging, and more in spirit of the artist than using dyes. One of the problems I had with Neoplasticism is the quantity of artists that would use this as kind of cheating way to try to make a quick piece so that they can make a quick buck. Not a personal criticism of your work, I think it is a brilliant idea for boxes.

But, in my humble opinion, I think these would be more exceptional if you challenged yourself to mimic the style with the natural wood colors. There are times when you won't be able to find the exact color to match, but the efforts would still add your own unique vision to the concept. And the beauty of it all is that wood colors change over time, depending on exposure to light. So you would also have a box in which the colors would undergo change over time. So the piece would never stay the same. Which is kind of cool in itself.

My two cents  Great work!

David


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


I take your point on the wood, David, I prefer the more natural approach also.

Fortunately I'm in the position of not having to make a 'fast buck' so this is more about me and the design side. There is some heavy copyright on Mondrian's work so, apart from this first pass, I'll be working in the Neoplastic Style not doing direct copies. Wherever that takes me, I'm already considering modifying my box making style slightly to accommodate some of the ideas I'm coming up with.

Thanks very much for the feedback

Martyn


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


even with copyright there shuold not bee a problem out
from thoose pictures you show
did he made his in plastic or coloured til´s or paint on a screen
I know that if I cut something from a photos and makea collage
out of that there is no problem becourse it has been transformed
to another artistic piece
wooooden that bee the same if you use wood in naturel colours
even if you make it eksacly with the same dimensions everywhere
you have transformed it in to something else just inspired of him

Dennis


----------



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


You could use a water die and then seal it.. for a box inside it should do fine… I saw a guitar neck by a student at Red rocks Luther class that had a VIVID Blue Parrot in it.. Was Dyed Holly… was beautiful… Nice, Fun project… and I would not be afraid to experiment with it.. enjoy!


----------



## LisaC (Oct 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


This is beautiful, keep experimenting!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


That looks great to me. I would like it if the purple heart was replaced with walnut too. I think the natural woods done in this way would be nice. It will be fun to watch how you develop it. I had played around years ago with doing wooden stained glass, ala FLW.

Neat stuff,
Steve


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


Martyn

Prior to this post, I was not familiar with Neo Plasticism. From a purist perspective, the purple not being a primary color I do not think fits the style. I do agree with David though that my eye prefers to see the natural tones of the wood. I would see this as "inspired" by the style rather than an example of it. That being said, I would say to go with what you feel shows off your style.

To achieve the blue, there are water based dyes that should be able to achieve your result. Transtint offers a blue:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11448


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


this is fantastic martyn!! you've given me yet more inspiration for future projects


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *First attempt*
> 
> I've always liked the early 20th century artist, Piet Mondrian's Neo Plasticist style (example below) and would like to include this style of design in my box work.
> 
> ...


I had not seen this post before. I do like the look of this type of design. Crisp and clean. I agree with the above that using the natural colors of the wood is the way to go. Just my preference. I like the purple heart, however, and think the purple color of it gives an added bit of interest.

Great work as always.

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Neoplastic Experiments*

Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.

Neoplastic A










Perhaps the addition of Orange dilutes the impact so

Neoplastic B










These should be ideal for wall art. I'm going to have a play. With the following wood selections

White - Sycamore
Yellow - Pau Amarello
Orange - Yew
Red - Padauk
Purple - Purpleheart ( To the best of my knowledge there is no naturally occurring blue wood)
Black - Ebony

And a box 'net'

Neoplastic C










Hope to have one or more of these out in the near future, time permitting.

Be seeing you.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


Blue with no stain, be it fungal or whatever, no. That sounds to be a very interesting project once completed, I'm looking forward to your results!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


It looks like it will be interesting. I have seen (and used) some 'blue pine' which had a greyish-blue cast to it. I don't think that it would do here though. I look forward to seeing what you will come up with. By the sound and look of things it will be quite interesting and detailed. I also am looking forward to the results.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


Nice pattern. It will make great wall art.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


Wonderful design Martyn. I like how you are using the natural color of the wood instead of stain. I would agree that the Orange doesn't add to the piece and so my own favorites are B and C. Just a couple questions for you.

I am no expert on Neoplasticism but have seen a few pieces at the museum. I know that the design utilizes squares and rectangles where the dimensions of at least two of each side are the same. I noticed on the C design that, when you fold it, the purpleheart on the south and west side and the padauk on the north and west side will break from that pattern and produce blocks that deviate from the square/rectangle. Is this intentional?

2. Since purpleheart does alter in sunlight, are you using any UV inhibitors on the piece when finishing?

Thanks for showing the design in process.

David


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 12, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


I am sure that these will turn out awesome as your designs usually do. looking forward to seeing the results!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


David, in my experience both Purlpeheart and Padauk suffer colour change when exposed to UV light. So far I have noticed this on both Impossible II and Inverted World. I am not aware of any products that could help with this, are you? Otherwise I am pragmatic about any colour change or fade-out. That's life I suppose.

Regarding the pattern for Neoplastic C. I hadn't noticed the non-rectangular block problem thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


looks interressting Martyn 
for blue wood with out stain 
look at one of http://lumberjocks.com/sydney blogs/project
the one where he made a bowl with yellow and blue wood mixed together 
in cirkels since I can´t remember the names of the wood he use

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


I likes it!

I think there are finishes with UV inhibitors, but given the ubiquity of sunlight, it's going to win in the end, I expect.


----------



## Perfect45Degree (May 16, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic Experiments*
> 
> Having a play with the Neoplastic style, as used by Piet Mondrian in the early 20th Century.
> 
> ...


I love Piet Mondrian! Nice choice. I know it will be beautiful! Have fun.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Neoplastic 'C' progress*

I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin










and my 'Ebony Bits Box'









-









I won't bore you with the details but after a lot of cutting and sticking, using Viscose CA, I had made the pattern (with a few little modifications). This was glued onto a backing of 1.5mm Birch Aeroply, using PVA, and thickness sanded to 5mm. Hand sanded down to 600 grit and a couple of coats of spray acrylic (satin finish) later this is the result.










I have stopped to show progress at this point for two reasons. Firstly, I don't know if the pattern registration is accurate enough to allow an EZ Mitre, Shell to be made of it. If not it will be wall art. Secondly, if it is accurate enough and I mess it up during the cutting, there is at least a record of what it looked like.

I'm going off into the shop to assess this now. I'll report later.

Be seeing you.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


WOW man, it already looks wickedly cool!

(BTW do I spy Lignum Vitae in your scrap bin? )


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


Wow, Martyn!! I definitely have "scrap box envy!" Your ebony scrap box is amazing in itself! There is so much you can do with those pieces! I am happy that you are using them for such a stunning design. Already it promises to be another winner.

Best of luck in the following steps. You are going to have to have steady nerves to cut into that one You have my greatest admiration!

Carry on, my friend. May the wood gods be kind to you!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


Thomas, you do. Just a couple of small bits.

Sheila. I don't think I've ever thrown away a piece of Ebony. No matter how small. There are over twenty years worth in there.

Thanks guys. Off I go


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


Sweet.
Love those pictures. 
Ah, the mind of a candyman.

Love the design so far,
Steve


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


Martyn, I am getting weary of saying "spectacular" and "awesome" to the projects you post. Can you please post something that is God awful so that I can use my negative words?
Well done …..... again,.......again,.........again squared.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S a scrap box… filled with only the finest scraps!
Martyn, that board is beautiful.
Ellen


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


I think I saw that exact pattern hanging in the Museum of Modern Art. You have such a creative mind. It take a couple of beers for my creative mind to start working. I can't wait to see the box.
Don


----------



## orange39 (Aug 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


mondrian would be jealous!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


This is going to be absolutely beautiful Martyn….. wall or box, just beautiful!
Can't wait to see the next phase…..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


its so beautiful as it stands, but …......if your hands touch it again, something will happen…...what will it be…....this i know, its full of ebony…....so may other woods grace this piece…the art will come together, just as it should be…...


----------



## shopsmithpoppi (Jun 2, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


very nice work again Martyn!

As for your scrap boxes they are awesome beyond words! If that is your scrap I can only imagine what your stock looks like!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


The piece you have there looks like a "groovy and far out" piece of art fom the 60's. I like it alot!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


I have seen this pattern before… way before… it is a classic…60's or 70's.. in glass I think…you certainly know how to come out of left field… this is groovy in a far different manner to most of your previous work…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


scrap is a bad word… lol "git-er-done" Martyn. it'll be awesome


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' progress*
> 
> I've decided to make this one with wood from from my scrap bin
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

As for the scrap boxes. I keep trying to empty them but they keep filling up again.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Neoplastic 'C' - Oh well*

I had a funny feeling about this.

I first made a mask to put over the board to measure it up for cutting into a net for the box.










This started as a CAD drawn outline printed over two sheets of heavy (160 gm/m) A4 (nearest to 'Ansi A' I think). I overlaid this on the board. Taping it down (clear tape).










Initially all looked well. As you can see it was not to be. Whilst 3 out of 4 corners worked from the point of view of patterns meeting on a box corner the one at top right was wrong.. I had made the Sycamore 3mm too long. There would be a miss-match at that corner. What to do?

I refused to panic and followed my planned course and began marking out the outlines with masking tape.










and then










Cut through the clear tape and freed the mask










Then took a closer look at the problem.










All I need to do is remove one piece of Padauk, one piece of Ebony, Cut down the offending 3mm of sycamore, glue on new pieces and re sand/finish.

Well I've started










Suffice it to say it went well. I'll leave it there for tonight.

Be seeing you.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' - Oh well*
> 
> I had a funny feeling about this.
> 
> ...


You are not easily daunted Martyn!! Great perseverance!! 
You're going to get this thing, I just know you are…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' - Oh well*
> 
> I had a funny feeling about this.
> 
> ...


What did you use for the cut. scrollsaw / fret saw? The material looks thin.

You definitely have a lot of patience.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' - Oh well*
> 
> I had a funny feeling about this.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a box? Wow, no way, that is incredible!! I'm going to stick to cutting boards and leave boxes to the experts!! Great job thanks for posting it.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' - Oh well*
> 
> I had a funny feeling about this.
> 
> ...


Considering the complexity of the piece, I would say this is a minor setback at the worse. Brilliant design Martyn. Mondrian would be proud.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Neoplastic 'C' - Oh well*
> 
> I had a funny feeling about this.
> 
> ...


Adapt and overcome.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*I get knocked down, but I get up again*

You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.

I left you, last night, as I was hacking at the pattern board with a chisel. No, I'm not mad. I've done all the tests.










It worked. I repaired the pattern.










I re-placed the mask and all looks good.










Re-taped the pattern










I scored a knife line into the pattern,along the outside edge of the outer tape. In combination with a strip of Polycarbonate, which has a line scored on it at 20mm in from one edge, I lined up the two lines taping down the poly' with double sided tape. Set the table saw fence to 20mm from the far side of the blade. Blade height to just under the pattern thickness and started to cut the pattern edges.










I generally cut off two adjacent edges. Check the cuts for square. Adjust if/as necessary and set the fence on the table saw to cut the full board width on the other two sides from these two reference sides.

Then I cut the mitres on the router table. Glued and taped it all up.










Now the wait for the glue to dry to see if it all meets up properly.

Be seeing you.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


oh come on….you know its gonna be in the ball park..just has to be….....right…..


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


I'm waiting anxiously for the unveiling!!! It looks to be another treasure. I never doubted you, Martyn! I appreciate you sharing all parts of this process with us - even the bumps! It only raises my respect and admiration for what you accomplish. Great going!

Sheila


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Nice save.

Tubthumping


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


I knew you could do it Martyn….. where there is a will, there is a way!

This is going to be very special !


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Coming along very nicely indeed. 
Roger


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Nice save Martyn. My brother, who has MS, subscribes to the "You're never gonna keep me down…" portion. I, myself, tend to lean too much towards the "He drinks a Whiskey drink…He drinks a Lager drink…" portion. As always, look forward to the finished masterpiece…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


From the litle that is showing, It looks like it is going to be a great piece…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


That is so nice.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


I never doubted for a moment Martyn… Nice Work!!
That's going to be another amazing creation!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Thank you again all.

SASmith and David, well spotted here's the link to Tubthumping (I get knocked down)






The box is almost finished. I'll post it in the projects section, probably tomorrow.

Now whiskey drink or lager drink ….......?


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


I'll take a lager drink.

Nice one mate.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


I tip my hat to you and my bottle of Lager!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Proof once again that the master craftsman is not the one who never makes mistakes, he is the one who is able to fix them.

Looking forward to seeing the box in all its glory. It looks like this one is going to be really memorable.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Martyn's link to the Tubthumping video won't work on the American side of the ocean due to Universal Music Group restrictions. For those curious about the hub dub regarding the tubthump, this link should work


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Mondrian is my favorite artist, and I have some ideas in my head for pieces inspired by him as well. I can't wait to see the grand unveiling.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *I get knocked down, but I get up again*
> 
> You ain't ever gonna keep me down. Lyric spotters please feel free to comment.
> 
> ...


Thanks, David


----------

